# [WCA Regulations 2014] Painted Colours and Tile Thickness



## Vincents (Jan 11, 2014)

Members of the WCA Community:

After your extensive discussion and input on the 2014 WCA Regulations, the Board has decided to amend two points, effective immediately:

Cubes with painted colours are permitted, provided that the puzzles in question comply with all Regulations (except 3d as currently written). Note that this decision does not allow so-called "Stickerless" puzzles currently banned by 3h2.
3d3, the "1 mm tile" regulation, will be suspended and revert to the old standard of tiles <1.5 mm. This "grace period" will last for a period of approximately three months. The 2013 standard of "<1.5 mm" also included a clause for "generally-available thickness" of tiles. This clarification is meant to encompass the 1.7-1.8 mm Meffert's Megaminx tiles, which are currently allowed during the grace period, as they were in years past. A further update to this Regulation will happen no latter than April 1, 2014. Members of the community are welcome to contribute to this discussion so that the WRC may recommend a standard to the Board for the April decision.

Thank you for your extensive feedback. While some of you might think otherwise, I would like to say that virtually every single post here gets read by at least one WRC member, and we do like to hear what you have to say. Beyond posting in this forum, please remember that your local Delegate is a good resource for you to voice your opinions with. Every single day, your Delegates are actively discussing how best to guide our sport forward - I know because I read all of their emails, and they bring up what you have to say a lot. You can also contact the WRC directly through the WCA website if there's something you'd prefer to discuss directly with us.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for making this announcement, Vincent! I'd just like to point out that there is nothing on the WCA website about the grace period or the permission of painted colors. I know a lot of stuff goes on on this site and github, but I think the WCA website is the best place to make announcements, to give a wider audience. Just a thought, and I'm sure it takes time to get things up on the WCA site. I was just concerned because, at the time I post this(18 hours after your OP) there is nothing on the WCA site or in the regs.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 12, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Thank you for making this announcement, Vincent! I'd just like to point out that there is nothing on the WCA website about the grace period or the permission of painted colors. I know a lot of stuff goes on on this site and github, but I think the WCA website is the best place to make announcements, to give a wider audience. Just a thought, and I'm sure it takes time to get things up on the WCA site. I was just concerned because, at the time I post this(18 hours after your OP) there is nothing on the WCA site or in the regs.



Thanks for the heads up. The Delegates have all been notified - in fact, many of them were involved in this decision.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like to thank all the WCA members and Board members for all the hard work behind the scenes.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

I thank the WCA, the WRC, and everyone else who puts in a ton of their free time to create a functioning world organization for cubing.


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2014)

Yay for listening 

I am not familiar with the term "grace period" though. I googled it and mostly came across explanation in which a grace period is the time where someone is "allowed" to pay something later than the actual payment deadline without getting a penalty for being late.

So if I understand correctly: the WCA/WRC is still thinking about these 2 issues it and will make decision until April?

Please take these posts into account when making a decision:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-and-Stickers&p=940735&viewfull=1#post940735 
and
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-and-Stickers&p=940756&viewfull=1#post940756

and take into consideration the fact that mefferts and mf8 tiles (actually any tiles) dont actually provide lightning speed times and a lot of cubers use them.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Erik said:


> Yay for listening
> 
> So if I understand correctly: the WCA/WRC is still thinking about these 2 issues it and will make decision until April?



Yes you are correct. For now they are permitted and a final decision will be made in 4 months.


----------

